# mandolin/ banjo music



## vagabond719r (Mar 8, 2011)

Anybody got any suggestions for music involving banjos and mandolins? Got an idea of some, but I know I gotta be missing out on some.


----------



## bcob (Mar 8, 2011)

Well, I don't know much about mandolin music. It seems to take a back seat or be completely absent in a lot of old-time compared to bluegrass which doesn't do much for me, or in Irish music, which I don't really listen to. 

But for banjo, aside from bluegrass, there's a lot of great Dixieland jazz and ragtime that uses it, as well as old-time which is a personal favorite. In that area, check out Bascom Lamar Lunsford, Charlie Poole, Dock Boggs, Uncle Dave Macon, Kelly Harrell, Roscoe Holcomb, Clarence Ashley, as well as basically anything else played clawhammer, 2-finger, or pre-Scruggs 3-finger. Folk-style banjo like the kind Pete Seeger plays is good too. Scruggs style is fine if that's what you're into, and if it is you can just stick to bluegrass till the cows come home, but to me it just sounds soulless.


----------



## Doobie_D (Mar 8, 2011)

shameless self promotion of me playin mandolin agaisnt myself playin mandolin and some other instruments. A very fly by night production. Doobie D's Mandolin madness mayhem | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## Johnny P (Mar 27, 2011)

Check out *David Grisman*. He is the king Mandolin player for sure! 

Also check out the band *Old & in The Way*. Awesome Bluegrass with David Grisman on Mandolin, Peter Rowan on the Fiddle and then Jerry Garcia playing the Banjo! I think Jerry is a better Banjo player than guitar! He slays that Banjo!


----------



## Stope (Mar 27, 2011)

Blackbird Raum, Mallory, Barefoot Surrender are all good folk/punk bands with banjo/mandolin. The Dreadnoughts have a pretty cool mandolin player.


----------



## ruther (Mar 28, 2011)

Someone else already recommended it but I will second Roscoe Holcomb. He's probably my favorite banjo player. He has his own way of playing that sounds like he has three other banjo players playing, too. He's also an incredible singer. And as far as mandolin, the only person I can really think of right now is Chris Thile. He's one of the only people I know that really makes the mandolin the lead instrument of a band.


----------

